# Tablet says it's charging when it's not ?



## Kimberh (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi, I could really use some advice. 

I have an ASUS MeMO Pad FHD 10 ME302C-A1-BL 10.1-Inch 16GB Tablet and the charger that came with it was not charging correctly, it at all. 

I got a replacement charger: Pwr+ Extra Long 6.5 Ft Rapid 2.1A Charger for ASUS MeMO Pad 7 8 10 HD FHD-LTE; ASUS ZenPad C 7.0, 8.0, 10; 7 Z170C; 8 Z380C Z380CX Z380KL; 10 Z300C Z300CL; Asus-Memo-ZenPad PC Tab Ac Power.

While this charger works great (knock on wood) at charging the tablet. I have no way of knowing how much power I have because the battery usually shows a 100% no matter what. The other night it got down to 70% and shut off. Once I charge the tablet, it came back on. I've tried a number of battery widgets/apps to try and read the battery but nothing is working. It always shows it charged, is charging or enough battery not to worry about it.

Any help or thoughts would be greatly appreciated. I hate plugging it in when it doesn't need to be but right now it high and miss have enough change in it. 

Thank you
Kim


----------



## sarriaj (Aug 21, 2016)

I think the problem is not on the charger but on the battery. How old is your tablet when you experienced the problem? Try replacing the battery and observe if it goes the same when charging. If the problem persists, the problem could be on the unit.


----------

